# 1952 Schwinn Panther. Needs work???



## StevieZ (Dec 18, 2011)

SO I found this Schwinn panther today. I am guessing that it is missing the tank. But the Art work raps all the way around the top tube. It has a locking fork that is locked but I have no key. wheels spin free. Any advice on getting the fork on locked ????? the Serial number is D O 1 6 7 4 on the rear of the frame.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 18, 2011)

*not a panther*

cool old bike!  not a panther.  Looks to be a Streamliner early 50's ...would take the rocket ray light and tank!  deluxe Streamliner.... nice find!  Wes will get you squared away on the lock situation.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Wes Pinchot.  He can cut you a pair of keys for the lock.  There will be a number on the barrel of the lock that will decode how the key is cut.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the Lock all apart and free up. Its ruff but it works. After some closer examination and a little clening I can make out Streamliner on the chain guard. Got everything greased and working. Got some old tires on it going to take it for a ride in the morning. The Streamliner. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Schweirdo (Dec 19, 2011)

I just sold my 54 Streamliner. I sold just the frame,fork(not springer), chainguard, and fenders. Got $300. Was that a good deal or did I get took? I kept a nice Persons seat, the handlebars, the tank, and the wheelset.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW IDK but to me 300 I would be excited. Depending on what you paid????


----------



## Schweirdo (Dec 27, 2011)

I paid $125 for the entire bike! Since then I have sold the tank for $100. The wheel set for $60. Traded the handlebars for a set of painted S2's. Let's see... $460-125=$335 profit and still trading the other parts for stuff I need. Overall a good investment!


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes a very good investment. Keep finding them.


----------



## dungo (Jan 1, 2012)

Great investment


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I am going to be E-baying this bike. Or if anyone hear wants to make a offer?????


----------

